# what can i substitute the drive lever "knob" for, lost original



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

i bought a 28/10 craftsman/murray 1987ish blower, it didnt have the drive lever knob, it was a hard round knob.
what would be the "cheapest" home made solution other than some foam wrapped with gorilla duct tape aka a comfort foam handle. any thoughts?


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

How about an 8-ball from the local bar's pool table. drill it and tap it out to match the threads.
Pack in some of that epoxy putty once you have it on, then let it dry over night.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

jonnied12 said:


> How about an 8-ball from the local bar's pool table. drill it and tap it out to match the threads.
> Pack in some of that epoxy putty once you have it on, then let it dry over night.


thats just it, no threads, just a metal tongue on end of lever, i was also thinking of bolting on a longer handle making it easier to shift, like those long ebrake shifters on a drifter car, vroom vroom


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I used a NAPA 620-2248 [NOE] universal shift knob. It comes with some threaded inserts. I can't remember if I had to modify the lever to accept the threaded inserts or or not but it can't be too difficult. [I think I forced a threading die onto the little stub.]If you can't figure it out, I could see if I can get a photo of mine. 

http://s7d9.scene7.com/is/image/GenuinePartsCompany/NWM?$Product=GenuinePartsCompany/1474260


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Ask


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

deezlfan said:


> I used a NAPA 620-2248 [NOE] universal shift knob. It comes with some threaded inserts. I can't remember if I had to modify the lever to accept the threaded inserts or or not but it can't be too difficult. If you can't figure it out, I could see if I can get a photo of mine.
> 
> http://s7d9.scene7.com/is/image/GenuinePartsCompany/NWM?$Product=GenuinePartsCompany/1474260


um, i can bolt on a bolt/threaded rod to existing lever to accept a knob, this way i can make lever longer and making it easier to shift w/the added length and increased leverage. i wish i knew someone w/a welder


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

For a home made handle, get a large wooden dowel and saw a slot in one end deep enough to cover the top half of the lever. Then two holes drilled through both the dowel and the lever should get you going. Two screws to hold it together. Viola!


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> um, i can bolt on a bolt/threaded rod to existing lever to accept a knob, this way i can make lever longer and making it easier to shift w/the added length and increased leverage. i wish i knew someone w/a welder


Yup! that works too.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> Ask your local watering hole for an old beer tap handle. Local hardware find threaded rod to match the tap threads. Cut that top nub off and tack weld the threaded rod to the rest. Snug the tap handle on and you have a custom ride


Some of those tap handles are worth more than the snowblower would cost but if you can get a freebie, have at it.


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

lever looks threaded to me.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Beer tap FTW.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

1987 really isn't so "old"; if you have the Model Number, we may be able to round up the Part Number and find an original Knob.

I've been able to locate parts for machines from the 1960s and 1970s . . . . once I know what I'm looking for !


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

Vermont007 said:


> 1987 really isn't so "old"; if you have the Model Number, we may be able to round up the Part Number and find an original Knob.
> 
> I've been able to locate parts for machines from the 1960s and 1970s . . . . once I know what I'm looking for !


53861MA 
i paid $40 for machine and i didnt feel like spending $ on a simple knob, yes im cheap/frugal.
problem is im in oh-canada and shipping from states or even within canada is a no go.
im already in for belts, auger bearing, fuel cap, maybe an ebay carb and a drive shaft( that i broke).............. i hope, got wait for snow to test it out lol


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

I'd use a piece of wood, shaped to be comfortable. Drill a hole in the wood slightly smaller in diameter than the width of the top nub on that lever and slightly deeper than the length of the nub. Then screw it on. The threads on the edges of the lever should cut their own path.


----------



## Ballroomblitz (Nov 20, 2015)

I had the same issue, asked around and some of the guys who have been around a few years sometimes keep some old carcasses around for parts. Was able to get the handle and the rod for the transmission gratis.

Other than that some of the other idea's will work....


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

part # is Murray 53861 (53861MA Knob RD 3/8-16xx.50x1)available on Ebay etc. I second the idea of getting one from a scrap machine. The 8/25 I have has a rod welded to the shift mechanism to raise it 2 1/2 inches (3" rod).


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Duck tape. That's what red green would do


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

well i got her all back together again, well about 99%, need some bolts, fuel cap, maybe auger belt, maybe clean out carb again but been fighting a cold, got her outside covered w/a tarp. my goal now is to get it a couple inches longer and maybe slightly angled, i gotta have something in my spare parts pile(aka hoarding) that i can macgyver together as "buying" a knob doesnt sit right w/me.

one area i have to look through......


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

finally got around to doing something about the speed selector, it was a long reach to get to and it was a p i ta to move the lever as it would slip off the hand and it needed alot of force to move it out and slide it over.
its a proof of concept.......but who am i kidding, its not going to change much


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I would have used a tennis ball with a slit in it. It will get you gong until you can think of something more robust.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> I would have used a tennis ball with a slit in it. It will get you gong until you can think of something more robust.


um, billiard ball is as robust as anything i can think of...and i already had one, some people do say i have a pair but cant seem to find the other one, maybe my wife knows where its hiding :devil:


----------



## gusgt18 (Jan 18, 2014)

I have used a golf ball before.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Put a beer tap handle on it.


----------

